# Does anyone seal their patio/driveway?



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Looking for feedback on if home owners seal their patio/driveway concrete - specifically aggregated concrete - on a regular basis.

If yes or no - what are benefits or no benefits?

We built our house 5 years ago & started noticing some tiny fracture cracks between abutting joints to building or brick surfaces.

Wondering if sealing should have been done.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Funny you posted this. I haven't in nearly 4 years but was recently considering it again. The base is the most important part of the driveway. If it's done poorly it will crack and crumble. Mine must've been done well as it is in great shape. I probably won't do so again. Interesting article below.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/where-we-live/wp/2016/08/16/why-sealing-your-blacktop-driveway-is-pointless/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.d0ed0f81930b


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Funny you posted this. I haven't in nearly 4 years but was recently considering it again. The base is the most important part of the driveway. If it's done poorly it will crack and crumble. Mine must've been done well as it is in great shape. I probably won't do so again. Interesting article below.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/where-we-live/wp/2016/08/16/why-sealing-your-blacktop-driveway-is-pointless/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.d0ed0f81930b


@pennstater2005 Thanks for the article - but it addresses asphalt I believe.
Wonder if concrete is the same?
Mine is by no means crumbling -far from it - but can't be too careful or proactive.

I love this in the comments section:

_Does painting over a crack in the wall fix the crack? No, and neither does the asphalt sealer._


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh I apologize. I read too quickly. I do have multiple neighbors that have concrete driveways and I've never seen them or anyone else seal them.

At my work they did patch and seal the concrete sidewalk but the craftsmanship was poor to start with.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Oh I apologize. I read too quickly. I do have multiple neighbors that have concrete driveways and I've never seen them or anyone else seal them.
> 
> At my work they did patch and seal the concrete sidewalk but the craftsmanship was poor to start with.


@pennstater2005 - no worries - Concrete should last longer than asphalt but I think it gets dirtier faster.
Still looking into the facts for sealing though.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I sealed my driveway a couple of years ago and I think it made the driveway look better. Many people in my HOA sealed theirs the weeks after.

The first time sealing the driveway you may want to buy a little more since it will soak up more.

It's a dirty job so wear shoes you don't mind throwing away.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

I am sealing my stamped concrete patio right now. It was installed 8 years ago so I am 5 or 6 years overdue.

I am using Dayton Superior Tuf Seal J35 at the recommendation of the concrete company that installed and originally sealed it.

My sprayer didn't come Saturday as Amazon promised so today I cut the edges and sealed a small section to get an idea how absorbent the concrete is. I hope to use the sprayer to apply the sealer and then back roll it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

George, when I did my stamped concrete I ended up rolling the entire thing. I found the spray was too hard to get a consistent even (overlaps or missed spots). It did made it a little more slippery.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

g-man said:


> George, when I did my stamped concrete I ended up rolling the entire thing. I found the spray was too hard to get a consistent even (overlaps or missed spots). It did made it a little more slippery.


I plan on back rolling; the sprayer just makes it faster to get the material on the concrete plus it fills in the deep indents of the stamps. I am finding the roller by itself just doesn't fill in the cracks enough.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

what brand do you guys recommend for stamped concrete?


----------

